
Can golang beat perl on regex performance? - jagadishg
http://crypticjags.com/golang/can-golang-beat-perl-on-regex-performance.html
======
tumdum_
First of all, this is really comparison of regexp packages. PCRE (am I correct
that it's used in perl?) written in C vs re2 written in Go.

On related topic, in this case utf8 is not needed so switching to []byte
oriented api is good idea (and as an added benefit - slices are cheaper to
copy then strings) - see comparison
[https://gist.github.com/tumdum/83581aee2693a60f5133](https://gist.github.com/tumdum/83581aee2693a60f5133)

~~~
senorsmile
If I understand correctly, pcre = Perl Compatible Regular Expressions. While
that library attempts to be able to do most of what perl regex can do (or
could do a while ago as it doesn't seem to keep up with modern Perl versions),
it doesn't implement the entirety. Perl itself doesn't use that library, but
is an optimized engine built into perl that provides the basis that pcre is
based off of.

It's not surprising that the Perl is faster, as it is all in C, and has had
lots of optimizations over a few decades. I've had similar results between
perl and things like grep, Ruby, python etc. Perl comes out on top!

